# need help designing a Refugium



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

as i get all of my parts gathered and pieces built for my tank to start up in January i have settled on the idea of having a refugium. this will be a super simple 30 breeder with an internal overflow that i am running only filter floss in ... i would like the fuge to sit behind the tank (on its own stand if needed) and be about 3-5 gallons. obviously i am a DIY guy and have the concept down very well i am looking for advice on the container.. i want plastic and rather wide (side to side) over deep (top to bottom) depth front to back can be up to 5-6 inches but narrower is better... and plastic so i can do all the work inside myself. the primary function of this will be to grow Cheato and hold some LR for pod production (no live stock list but these little guys are a great supplement no matter what i decide on) 

ideas on a container that roughly fits this description? all help appreciated..


----------

